# How can you tell the early signs of pregnancy?



## tikotaz (Nov 20, 2007)

I went and got a replacement for my creamy that I had been posting on, though how can one tell when they are in the early stage of pregnancy? Creamsicle mollies you can't tell with the gravid spot as they are so light, she is a little chunky not much. Though any help would be appreciated.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

When you say "the hatchery" do you mean one of those little plastic boxes that go in the tank? Some fish find those stressful, you might be better off filling the top of the tank with floating plants (real or fake). The best thing you can do is to keep the water clean. Check your water quality or just do a prophylactic water change. If she stops eating, siphon out the uneaten food and skip the next meal.


----------



## tikotaz (Nov 20, 2007)

*reply to the other*

My molly seemed fine in it for the longest time, though I took her out of it for awhile, she died because she couldn't give birth to the babies. Though now I have a new female and just wondering how to tell the early signs of pregnancy.


----------

